# Mating Nucs



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

I want to purchase or make up more mating nucs. I like the Wilbanks design from Brushy MT. but you need to make sure the feeder is level so it does not leak. Has anyone tryed putting a division board in a 5 frame nuc making two 2 frame nucs out of it? Would it be a problem having the entrances next to each other?


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I could see a real problem with entrances on the same end of the mating nuc. You would proably loose more queens than you would like, due to them going into the wrong side. I would set them up so the entrances were on different ends, which shouldn't be too hard to do.

I haven't tried using the feeder as a divider, so I can't say how well it would work. I am currently modifying my 5 frame nucs into 3 mini mating nucs, which works well so far. I put in two divider boards with frame rests cut into them, and then make the frames to fit the compartments. I then drill a hole on the two ends for the outside compartments, and a hole in the side for the middle compartment.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Sounds like a good way to go. I am a beginner in woodworking. I have a table saw I could use to make the frame rest. What do you use for the bar of the modified frames a jig saw?

Thanks


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

I use a table saw to build everything with. I make the top bar kinda the same as a top bar on a grafting frame from Bushy Mountain. Then I cut the sidebars at 5/8" square, and do the same for the bottom bar. I think my top bars are 6" long. You can groove them to take foundation, or wax it in, which is what I do. Then I use cloth inner covers for each compartment. I also make a feeder by putting in another divider run the width of the compartment, and line it with a ziplock bag, and a wooden float finishes it out. I might get around to post some pics later if you want.


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

Pictures would be great.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's the pics:


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

thanks nice pictures.


----------



## stangardener (Mar 8, 2005)

do find there is an advantage to using multiple mini frames as opposed to useing one or two standard frames? thanks


----------



## CWBees (May 11, 2006)

The bees are not so spread out so they can cluster together much easier. It is also easier to find the queen.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I love using mini frames. Much esier to handle, use less resources, and easier to find the queen.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I haven't tried using the feeder as a divider, so I can't say how well it would work.<

I use feeders to separate my mating nucs. Actually, the body has a solid divider, dividing the box in half, front to back. Each of those chambers is further divided by a division board feeder, resulting in four - four mini-frame compartments. When mating queens, all 4 sections are used. When wintering, half the queens are harvested, and the feeders are moved to the side wall, leaving only two 8 mini-frame compartments.


----------



## peggjam (Mar 4, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> >I haven't tried using the feeder as a divider, so I can't say how well it would work.<
> 
> I use feeders to separate my mating nucs. Actually, the body has a solid divider, dividing the box in half, front to back. Each of those chambers is further divided by a division board feeder, resulting in four - four mini-frame compartments. When mating queens, all 4 sections are used. When wintering, half the queens are harvested, and the feeders are moved to the side wall, leaving only two 8 mini-frame compartments.


How well do they winter? I am trying to figure out how to use my mini frames when I am done for the season, but haven't come to any real decision on how to do it yet.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

me too.... I think I might try to overwinter some joined mini nucs.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>How well do they winter?<

About as well as regular sized nucs. My regular nucs are 4 frame. That's half a box...the long way. The mating nucs I winter are half a box...the short way. Either way, it's the same volume.

I have about 80 4 way mating nucs. I tool about 50 into winter. This spring, I had 39 left. I stacked the dead ones on top of the live ones...as second stories. They built up well, and filled both boxes. I had to add a super on each stack, over an excluder. They filled those supers. The top box I took off 10 days ago, making sure there was brood and honey in each section, turned them all into 4 ways again, and gave each a cell the next day. In the bottom boxes, I caught the queens on Wednesday, and moved them to my mating yard, and bave each 4 way a cell. So, I now have about 75 4 ways that I'll start harvesting queens from this coming week. Most are too strong, and I'll take brood and bees to fill the rest of my 4 ways when I catch the first round of queens. 

I like this method. Never a problem setting up the mating nucs, and keeping the bees there for the first round of queens. There's always enough brood and bees.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

I have 16 of these 4 way mini matting nucs on operation. The bees are filling those foundations fast. I have bees swapping brood from the strong ones helping the weaks. I have some Apidea, man lake and some bigger mininucs from Bee Works in Canada. 
4 way half full frames nucs are the best because a queen can express herself better and you can evaluate her better, the potential variations for overwintering are a big plus. The smaller nucs need more attentions but they are fun too.
My queen rearing operation is in full speed. 

Gilman


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Boy, me too Gilman. Busy, busy, busy. Trying to keep up with supering and cell rearing and quen catching, and soon...nuc making. Wshew!!

Just reunited this week's cell builders, this morning. 4 cell builders with 45 grafts in each...got a good take of 42, 42, 43, and 43.

Catching queens Wednesday and Thursday. Grafting Wednesday, and spreading 160 cells on Friday. To boot...my oldest daughter got married on Saturday. Rehersal, rehersal dinner, wedding, reception, and Dad (me) cooked pancakes for dozens this morning. Got to the yards about 1:00 this afternoon. Was in my cell building at 5:00 this morning, and yesterday morning. 

I gotta go to bed.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hej Mike,

The bees we bread now are the ones that are going to produce for us next year, it is like buying a very good stock and holding for a year, or better buying some wine and drinking after some time, when it agges.

Gilman


----------

